# Does a Brother machine read Tajima files?



## phocused (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey everybody,

I've got a small local home based embroidery shop offering to sell me their machines. They are Brother BAS416 and BAS916. Looking at the manuals and reading over the features they appear to be pretty nice.

My shop runs all Tajima 12 heads and I wonder how well the Brother machines run Tajima .dst files.

I know Pulse can convert a .dst to a native Brother file. But, I've got a massive library of designs. It's just not an effcient option.

Any input would be appreciated, Thanks.

-Justin


----------



## digifacmp (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi!
Our customer has a Brother Machine and his machine had problem opening a Brother stitch file so we asked the machine manufacturer if Brother could read dst file and he said yes. Dst file worked on Brother machines. File I sent him also worked. Try to stitch out one simple file on your machine to confirm.


----------



## phocused (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the information. 

The seller said the same thing. Makes the Brother machine sound pretty nice!

Thanks again.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi

I've got Brother single and multiheads and they all read Tajima .dst files. A word of warning about the 416... This is an old machine and some parts are obsolete. 

419 is a workhorse, although it only has 9 needles.


----------



## wcso35 (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a Brother and a Tajima. We use compucan to convert the files from .dst to the brother format. I think it is .pez extensions. It is best to convert them. Look at the software you use now from Tajima. I think it will let you re-save the file as a .pez


----------



## phocused (Sep 21, 2007)

wcso35 said:


> I have a Brother and a Tajima. We use compucan to convert the files from .dst to the brother format. I think it is .pez extensions. It is best to convert them. Look at the software you use now from Tajima. I think it will let you re-save the file as a .pez


What kind of snags do run into if you don't convert? 

We can convert the files no problem. The main issue is that we are a large shop with a very large library of .dst files. It would be great to avoid an extra step if possible.

In an ironic twist on the story. We got a call from a local bank that had to repo the same two machines. They only want half the price the local shop was asking. So, we may purchase them up afterall.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Justin,
Actually, most of us prefer the dst files. The are easier to program, have all of the standard tie-on, tie-off , and cut codes. Pes is basically a home format which does have the color charts built into them while the colors in a dst aren't colors at all, but basic thread changes(stops). Since most of us use our own colors we prefer the dst. Also, when converting, you can run into problems with the built in codes and stitches moving a bit.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------

